# Koetjes&Kalfjes



## eno2

Ik zoek een redelijke vertaling voor Koetjes&Kalfjes voor de titel van  van een forumonderdeel waarin luchthartige draden en bijdragen gepost worden. Engels, Frans, Spaans, Duits.


----------



## Peterdg

Voorstel:

Engels: small talk
Spaans: charla
Frans: bavardage
Duits: Geplauder

met de hulp van Wordreference.com


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Voorstel:
> 
> Engels: small talk
> Spaans: charla
> Frans: bavardage
> Duits: Geplauder
> 
> met de hulp van Wordreference.com


Wat bedoel je "met de hulp van WR?"


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Wat bedoel je "met de hulp van WR?"


Dat ik wat ben gaan rondneuzen in de woordenboeken en de fora van onze site.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Voorstel:
> 
> Engels: small talk
> Spaans: charla
> Frans: bavardage
> Duits: Geplauder
> 
> met de hulp van Wordreference.com


Het is meer: van alles en nog wat luchthartigs. Hoe dat te zeggen met een uitdrukking? In één woord gaat niet. Ik wil ook geen pejoratieve connotatie.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Dat ik wat ben gaan rondneuzen in de woordenboeken en de fora van onze site.


Ah. Deed ik zelfs niet. Omdat ik dacht dat het niets kon opleveren.


----------



## eno2

Er zou een zusterforum moeten opgericht worden: ExpressionsReferenceForum


----------



## ThomasK

Eigenlijk is All Languages de beste plaats, weet je? Wel interessant dat je inderdaad moet aangeven dat het geen negatieve connotatie hoeft te hebben, of nee, heeft. Ik dacht even aan chitchat, maar dat zou onmiddellijk die connotatie meekrijgen, denk ik...

_Ik heb ook al voorgesteld om in het Café of het Culture Forum een aparte hoek voor taalkundige kwesties te maken. Nu voel ik mij er vaak niet thuis, omdat ik te veel diversiteit vind. Let wel: dit is niet ideologisch bedoeld, ik vind uitwisselen best superbelangrijk, maar ik wilde graag wat meer structuur in al die diverse vragen..._


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Eigenlijk is All Languages de beste plaats, weet je? Wel interessant dat je inderdaad moet aangeven dat het geen negatieve connotatie hoeft te hebben, of nee, heeft. Ik dacht even aan chitchat, maar dat zou onmiddellijk die connotatie meekrijgen, denk ik...
> 
> _Ik heb ook al voorgesteld om in het Café of het Culture Forum een aparte hoek voor taalkundige kwesties te maken. Nu voel ik mij er vaak niet thuis, omdat ik te veel diversiteit vind. Let wel: dit is niet ideologisch bedoeld, ik vind uitwisselen best superbelangrijk, maar ik wilde graag wat meer structuur in al die diverse vragen..._



mmmm....All Languages ben ik nog niet geweest, ik heb  genoeg aan het specifieke aanbod van de talen die ik hier kan gebruiken.

Toegegeven, ik zoek eigenlijk geen vertaling van Koetjes &Kalfjes maar iets dat "Ontspanningshoekje" aangeeft als titel van een subforum dat op ontspanning gericht is . Hoe "Ontspanningshoekje" te vertalen?

Akkoord, men zou in Cultural Forum  subfora kunnen maken of zelfs een apart forum "Taalkundige kwesties all languages" toevoegen of in ALL Languages een subforum taalkundige kwesties maken zou misschien nog het beste zijn en ten zeerste verwant aan de bedoelingen van dit forum. ...

En ik mis een zustersite ExpressionsReferenceForum. Dat zou geweldig zijn. Want de moeilijkste vertalingen betreft niet losse woorden, maar uitdrukkingen en zegswijzen (en zelfs samenstellingen)


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, nochtans is AL heel nuttig voor dat soort vragen...

_Nu, ik weet dat uitdrukkingen moeilijk te vertalen zijn, maar volgens mij kan je dat in de titel bijvoorbeeld toevoegen bij All Languages. Ik heb er goeie ervaringen mee... "Ontspanningshoekje":_ fun forum_??? Nu, ik vind dat nu al veel café-thema's in die richting gaan..._


----------



## eno2

Fun forum had ik al weerhouden. OK ik zal ALL eens gaan gebruiken.


----------



## Chimel

eno2 said:


> Het is meer: van alles en nog wat luchthartigs. Hoe dat te zeggen met een uitdrukking? In één woord gaat niet. Ik wil ook geen pejoratieve connotatie.


In het Frans zou ik gaan voor: "De tout et de rien". Lijkt mij een leuke titel voor een forumsectie. "Parler de tout et de rien" is over allerlei banale, dagelijkse onderwerpen spreken.
Anders eerder "papotage" dan "bavardage". Is leuker en dichter bij de NL-uitdrukking.


----------



## ThomasK

Bijzonder belangrijk dat inderdaad de juiste nuance wordt gevonden. Het is helaas o zo moeilijk om die te treffen. _Bavardage_ is vermoedelijk negatiever...


----------



## Chimel

Ja, een heel klein beetje negatiever. Eigenlijk zijn die zo goed als synoniem. Maar ik merk dat, als een ontmoetingsruimte wordt ingericht in een buurthuis of seniorenwerking of zo, waar de mensen komen babbelen rond een kopje koffie, ze meestal kiezen voor een benaming op basis van "papoter" ("coin papote" bv) en niet van "bavarder", dat misschien te veel aan de schooltijd herinnert ("arrêtez de bavarder!", roept de schoolmeester).


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, het kan inderdaad in bepaalde combinaties connotaties oproepen. Ik merk dat ook wanneer ik uitleg geef bij woorden: je denkt dat je de essentie weergegeven hebt, maar wanneer studenten dan combineren, dan merk je dat het niet klopt, of dat je je advies moet preciseren...


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> In het Frans zou ik gaan voor: "De tout et de rien". Lijkt mij een leuke titel voor een forumsectie. "Parler de tout et de rien" is over allerlei banale, dagelijkse onderwerpen spreken.
> Anders eerder "papotage" dan "bavardage". Is leuker en dichter bij de NL-uitdrukking.


Leuk, dat coin papote. Kende ik niet.


----------



## Udo

eno2 said:


> En ik mis een zustersite ExpressionsReferenceForum. Dat zou geweldig zijn. Want de moeilijkste vertalingen betreft niet losse woorden, maar uitdrukkingen en zegswijzen (en zelfs samenstellingen)


Maar dat is toch precies de bedoeling van deze forums hier. Voor losse woorden zijn er de woordenboeken. In de forums gaat het meestal over uitdrukkingen en kwesties van grammatica die je ook niet zomaar in grammatica-bookjes kunt vinden.


----------



## ThomasK

IN principe vind je de uitdrukkingen ook in de woordenboeken. Misschien zouden er meer boeken moeten worden uitgegeven met een specifieke focus op uitdrukkingen. Ik vond er toevallig een paar bij Coutinho, maar geen andere...


----------



## eno2

Udo said:


> Maar dat is toch precies de bedoeling van deze forums hier. Voor losse woorden zijn er de woordenboeken. In de forums gaat het meestal over uitdrukkingen en kwesties van grammatica die je ook niet zomaar in grammatica-bookjes kunt vinden.


Ik dacht van niet. WR lijkt me zeer opzettelijk en extreem woord-gericht. 

Het gaat  me ook niet alleen over uitdrukkingen, maar in het algemeen over specifieke manieren van de dingen te zeggen, die het gebruik van elke taal kenmerken. Dat is ook de reden waarom letterlijke vertalingen zinloos zijn. De beste woordenboeken geven weliswaar bij elk trefwoord een reeks uitdrukkingen, maar ook dat is vrij beperkt.


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> IN principe vind je de uitdrukkingen ook in de woordenboeken. Misschien zouden er meer boeken moeten worden uitgegeven met een specifieke focus op uitdrukkingen. Ik vond er toevallig een paar bij Coutinho, maar geen andere...


Er is een groot gat in de markt op dat gebied -naar mijn gevoel. Ook op internet vind je geen grote collecties uitdrukkingen.


----------



## ThomasK

Tja, taal blijft ook in beweging... Als er al een goede basisuitgave zou zijn... Vraag is ook of het in woordenboekvorm moet, of het ook niet functioneel kan, vanuit de nood. Bv.: (ik zeg maar even) snel > snel verdwijnen, snel verschijnen ; ontgoocheling, frustratie > kleine, grote (...)...


----------



## eno2

Chilling Room, las ik ergens voor Koetjes&Kalfjes, op een forum...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zou dat niet gelijkstellen: als chillen zich ontspannen is, dan kan dat k&k inhouden, maar dat is eerder een toevallig dan wel een noodzakelijk verband. Ik zou denken dat _chitchat_ beter zou zijn...


----------



## eno2

Ik bekijk alleen hoe fora hun ontspanningsruimte benoemen. Meestal is dat café dit of dat. Hier "cultureel café... Dat is halfweg serieus en ontspanning...


----------



## ThomasK

Dat is natuurlijk anders, en ik beken eerlijk: het was mij bij het begin ontgaan. Wil je zo'n forum dan ook niet een eerder taalkundige richitng opsturen?

Nu, intussen ben ik zo'n thema in het Café gestart: of uitdrukkingen apart moeten worden behandeld...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Dat is natuurlijk anders, en ik beken eerlijk: het was mij bij het begin ontgaan. Wil je zo'n forum dan ook niet een eerder taalkundige richitng opsturen?
> 
> Nu, intussen ben ik zo'n thema in het Café gestart: of uitdrukkingen apart moeten worden behandeld...


Een meertalig forum zal natuurlijk op taal gecentreerd zijn. Maar ik geloof bijna niet dat het ooit van de grond komt. Maar goed, voor mij is het een aanleiding om te formuleren in de talen waarin ik dat kan, over van alles zonder beperking. Ik kijk eens in café.


----------



## ThomasK

Nee, je hebt gelijk: mijn vraag werkt niet, ik heb het weer te moeilijk gemaakt, denk ik.


----------

